# SDX 12 with a slot port??



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

hi All. Been some time since i have posted. Recently moved and this has opened up the need for a new sub.
I posted here..http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers-general-discussion/86257-some-thoughts-perhaps-direction-ideas.htmleas.html

And would really like to utilize a SDX 12 in my limited space. But am unclear on if this is possible? I dont winsid so was hoping someone would be gracious enough to let me know if this will even work? I have done a few slot ports with good success and assume it would be tuff to get a regular port in there with the limited box size..

max box size= 18.25 wide 18.75 deep 20.5 tall
cant use passives
want it ported
havent decided on an amp yet and am open
want super low and clean, dont want the farts
considering the antimode
considering upgrading my receiver, currently a denon avr1800 about 14 years old not sure if audysee is worth it or just the antimode or neither..


as always appreciate the help.

Johnny.


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

Same size as my ported SDX12 subwoofers. Shouldn´t be a problem to build with slotport in that size it would be easier than my vented design but still you have to make a test cabinet or at least be able to adjust the length of the slot before finishing the box.

Tuning 18-20Hz
I read in your other thread that winISD can´t simulate slotport I have no experience trying it myself but winISD tells me 16.61" wide 0.28" hight and 10.77" length. But it will probably not be accurate at all.


----------

